# Excel help



## Lioness (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm trying to work out graphs in Excel, I don't use it much, and need to do a frequency distribution graph. Is there anyway to do this in Excel or some other program, or do I need to do it with a good old-fashioned pencil and paper?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Easiest to follow instructions 

Graphing With Excel - Bar Graphs and Histograms


Which version of Excel? In 07 its a bit different than earlier versions, but basically

You first need to do the statistical analysis add-ins. Depending on your version of Excel (google Add-ins excel year), you go into Excell Tools or Options (in the toolbar at top) select Add-ins, Analysis Toolpack (NOT the VBA version, thats for Visual Basic). 

Also, histogram or bar chart? 

Anyways, to make a histogram in Excel from frequencies, 

Input your data of columns (amount of occurrences; array) and, rows (type of occurrence; bins), the select Tools, Data, Histogram. 


That should work. I don't deal with those types of charts very often.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Did it work out, Lioness, Hunter of Histograms?


----------



## Lioness (Nov 19, 2008)

Gosh, I meant to answer this a couple of days ago...I worked out that the tpe of graph I was trying to get it to do was basically just a line following the shape of the graph. It didn't like that, so I did a histogram.
I'll know if it worked out when my Psych teacher gives my report back.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Lioness said:


> Gosh, I meant to answer this a couple of days ago...I worked out that the tpe of graph I was trying to get it to do was basically just a line following the shape of the graph. It didn't like that, so I did a histogram.
> I'll know if it worked out when my Psych teacher gives my report back.



I hope you get a good grade!

You know, doing just a line chart is easy, I didn't know that was what you were doing I was going more advanced I think than what you needed to do. 

I do tons and tons of Excel crap. I like Minitab better but nobody uses Minitab except the big nerds, who do their own analysis, lol. Minitab is so awesome for graphs and variance and ROIs. SPSS is crap too, I hate that program, but a lot of UK companies insist on it. It is the most useless as far as the business/industry analysis goes, or just the fact that I don't understand it at all.


----------

